
Water Bears Can Survive Unprotected In Space - kirubakaran
http://www.scientificblogging.com/news_releases/water_bears_can_even_survive_unprotected_in_space?rss
======
Protophore
Those are some odd looking little things.

It's not hard to imagine that some creatures would be able to withstand the
conditions in outer space given the extreme conditions under which some
animals live on earth (see extremophile:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extremophile>)

I also found this interesting:
[http://imagine.gsfc.nasa.gov/docs/ask_astro/answers/970603.h...](http://imagine.gsfc.nasa.gov/docs/ask_astro/answers/970603.html)

apparently humans can survive for a very short time in outer space
unprotected. No explosions or boiling blood as portrayed in movies and such.

------
DabAsteroid
_Space is extremely cold, near absolute zero_

Space cannot be cold.

<http://www.google.com/search?q=%22space+is+not+cold%22>

 _there is the threat of [epithet deleted] radiation from stars._

...And from black holes, supernovae, and other sources.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmic_ray#Cosmic_ray_sources>

 _It is considered the most hostile of environments_

No. The center of a star might be considered more hostile.

 _where unprotected humans would last for a fraction of a second._

No. "Animal experiments show that rapid and complete recovery is normal for
exposures shorter than 90 seconds ... There is only a limited amount of data
available from human accidents, but it is consistent with animal data. Limbs
may be exposed for much longer if breathing is not impaired."

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vacuum#Effects_on_humans_and_an...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vacuum#Effects_on_humans_and_animals)

